# Helicon Focus integration



## Leslie Landerkin (Feb 24, 2019)

I am not able to export raw images from LR to Helicon Focus (HF). I can save images on my desktop and load into HF but the image imported back into LR is blurry pixels. Has anyone had this issue w HF?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi Leslie, welcome to this forum.
I'm not familiar with HF however so i can not help you with this question.
Hopefully some of the others can.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 8, 2019)

Leslie Landerkin said:


> I am not able to export raw images from LR to Helicon Focus (HF). I can save images on my desktop and load into HF but the image imported back into LR is blurry pixels. Has anyone had this issue w HF?


Are you sure you followed the instructions correctly? You can send images to Helicon Focus as TIFF, or even as DNG. If you send them as DNG, your focus stack will also be a DNG, similar to Lightroom's panorama DNG or HDR DNG. Helicon Focus-Tutorials - Helicon Soft


----------



## clee01l (Mar 8, 2019)

I need to state upfront that it has been a few years since I used Helicon Focus, so HF might be more Lightroom friendly now.   My focus stacking tool of choice is Serene Stacker.  It comes with a Lightroom Plugin and the plugin creates intermediate TIFF images in a temporary folder such that the end result is a focus stacked image returned to the LR catalog and no intermediate images to clutter up the catalog or waste disk space.   You might give Zerene Stacker a try to see if you are happier with the Zerene Stacker workflow.


----------

